# Snow Storm



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well everyone one ready for the storm.Predicting 12-15" here with 35-40 mph winds.Atleast in is not going to be cold.Kind of a fitting ending for such a crappy yr.2009 sucks.Well hopefully 2010 will be great.

It's been a few yrs since we have had a bad winter.1969 was bad with some 2-3 day blizzards,was 11 than so it was just missing school.We did not have alot of livestock than luckily.

1975 was nasty.I remember a 2 day blizzard when windchills were down to 100 below.You could not see your hand 2' in front of your face.A lot of cattle were lost some just walked over fences and wandered off.The snow was so hard you could drive a pickup over it.We had a drift 12' high in yd and hard as a rock.We got a huge payloader in to move snow.The snow piles didn't totaly melt until mid May.

Well I hope this winter is not like they were.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Ready, but in the middle of it this morning I cleared the lane which is 1/4 mile and when I was finished but clearing around the barn I sheared off some bolts on the blower. Gotta call the hardware store to see if they are there this AM. Looks like it will get worse before it gets better. Enjoy Christmas at home! We will.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys stay safe out there. We got 20" of the white stufff last weekend here in Va. Was heading to my home in ND but had to stay here a couple extra days. Now, we are getting hammered by a 3 day blizzard. I hate the wind unless it's warm. Be glad when spring rolls around but it will be a long one until then. I don't keep any livestock after Sept. so that's never a problem for me. Just run yearlings thru the spring and summer.. Have a great New Year!


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Nature give us another little kick on the way out of 09. up 'til this point we were basking in unseasonably warm temperatures of -4c high and -10c low. It looked like we would have an easy holiday season here but wind and snow set in on Christmas eve and turned into a mini blizzard which worsened into Christmas day. This was topped off with a little rain in the evening. Slowed a lot of people down. 7 of our 15 guests did not show for dinner .... but we picked up 2 who were not able to travel to their hosts which meant we spent Friday the 25th with 13 people. If you are doing the math 3 live here.

Dug out and ready for the next thing to come.

Hope that despite the weather Christmas was a fun filled family/friends event for all.

Take care

From the Great White North .... All the best


----------

